# urethane bushings question?



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

has anyone here done an entire urethane bushing kit on the gto? does prothane or energy make a complete kit for our car, or only pedders? do these kits replace every bushing or just most of them? i want to get all the stock rubber crap out and get rid of the "numb" feeling this car has!!!


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

enjracing said:


> has anyone here done an entire urethane bushing kit on the gto? does prothane or energy make a complete kit for our car, or only pedders? do these kits replace every bushing or just most of them? i want to get all the stock rubber crap out and get rid of the "numb" feeling this car has!!!


"Search" Function 4TW.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=5070&highlight=suspension

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=7512&highlight=suspension


----------



## enjracing (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks groucho.


----------



## STI GUY (Oct 28, 2006)

Urithane Bushings Make A World Of Difference But A Downfll To Them In Vibration And Road Noise. I Would Reccomend Getting Hardened Exhuast Hangers For The Ones You Guys Have Are Very Soft And You Exhuast Moves Alot Under High Revving Causing Some Unwanted Flex Throughout The System!!


----------

